# best wood shed?



## jpelizza (Feb 16, 2014)

*looking to build a wood shed to dry my wood out.  i do not want to stack wood outside let it dry then put in shed then move to garage where i put it in my wood boiler.  i'd rather put wood from splitting in wood shed and then only move it from shed to garage.  it seems i keep reading everyone say after it dries outside then put in wood shed i dont' want that.

so just wondering who has shed that they put split wood into right away and how long it takes to season approx.

also looking to keep 10-12 cord in it as i burn about 6-7 cord a year.

thanks for any input.  and yes i've looked at the thread "lets see your shed"  saw a couple i like just wondering about the seasoning part and not wanted to move wood so many times.

thanks for looking*


----------



## red oak (Feb 16, 2014)

What about just putting a roof up without walls?  I have a friend who has done this.  Keeps the rain and snow off but allows wind to pass through.


----------



## Hoozie (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm curious about this as well.  The shed currently in my head is open on all sides*, and is wide enough for 4 stacked rows, with a 2-3" gap between each one.  Is that enough space to allow the inner rows to season?  Storage area of 7'x24' should allow for ~6.5 cords if I stack it 4 rows wide, and 6' tall. 

*Sides may have louvers to allow the wind through, but which should keep the sideways rain and snow out that we sometimes get?


----------



## jpelizza (Feb 16, 2014)

the shed in my head is about 20x12, open in front, on sides has wood but 6 inch gaps in all so its open and back is open as well so i can load from front or back.  but yeah i'm thinking space between rows should be 6inches for airflow so its not locked up too tight, and maybe be able to stack wood 6-7 feet high.


----------



## jpelizza (Feb 16, 2014)

my other idea is to make a few small ones that fit only 4 rows, 6 feet high, 12 feet long.  only holds about 2.5 cord but be nice i could drive quad with trailer one each side for easy loading.  i would need so many that its not really best idea i don't think.


----------



## red oak (Feb 16, 2014)

Hoozie said:


> I'm curious about this as well.  The shed currently in my head is open on all sides*, and is wide enough for 4 stacked rows, with a 2-3" gap between each one.  Is that enough space to allow the inner rows to season?  Storage area of 7'x24' should allow for ~6.5 cords if I stack it 4 rows wide, and 6' tall.
> 
> *Sides may have louvers to allow the wind through, but which should keep the sideways rain and snow out that we sometimes get?



I don't think that sideways rain or snow is of much consequence, I personally would not bother with sides at all.  I would leave a bit of space between the rows but it does not have to be more than 6-12".


----------



## tsquini (Feb 16, 2014)

+1 on the gap between the stacks.


----------



## captjack (Feb 16, 2014)

i have two of these- you can build them cheap - each shed is 20x12x8   so about 15 cords give or take per shed.  I just use pallets for a floor and heavy wire mesh for the sides ( not shown in this pic)   seems to work ok for me


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd consider the roof without sides that was suggested above. Advantages would include lots of air flow and easy access to the wood from all sides. One problem would be snow blowing in from the sides, but that doesn't seem like a big deal if you are planning to keep the wood in the garage for a while before you burn it.


----------



## jpelizza (Feb 16, 2014)

Wood Duck said:


> I'd consider the roof without sides that was suggested above. Advantages would include lots of air flow and easy access to the wood from all sides. One problem would be snow blowing in from the sides, but that doesn't seem like a big deal if you are planning to keep the wood in the garage for a while before you burn it.




i keep only 2 weeks worth of wood in garage at a time so want wood to season mostly in shed.


----------



## jpelizza (Feb 16, 2014)

this is what i've seen as well on the hearth forum of one that looks great from another member.  24x12 with overhangs for roof to help keep snow and rain out.  also back left open for easy wood out back side as well.  nicely done.  leaning toward something like this.


----------



## shoot-straight (Feb 16, 2014)

I built a cheap yet functional shed by sinking 4x4s 8 feet apart, and putting a roof on it. It made 4 8x8 bays. I bought prefab fence panels to go on the outside and between the bays. Each bay holds 3 cords.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2014)

shoot-straight said:


> I built a cheap yet functional shed by sinking 4x4s 8 feet apart, and putting a roof on it. It made 4 8x8 bays. I bought prefab fence panels to go on the outside and between the bays. Each bay holds 3 cords.



That is the same as my design, each bay holds 3 cords. Our ground is not level so I set it on pier blocks with levelers.


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Begreen, that's exactly what I planned to do, I cleared a 10' x 18' area, did you get the levelers at Lowes?


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2014)

I got them at the local lumber yard but Lowes should be ok


----------



## Hoozie (Feb 16, 2014)

It's not the first couple years when I'm worried about snow/rain, but that last year when I actually use it.  We can get some random blowing snow at times.  My current cave of a woodshed has had snow blown in 4', covering the wood pretty well.  It _should_ dust right off, but if I don't do that before the sun hits it...


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 16, 2014)

It's gonna be hard to get the best of both worlds in that you want openness for circulation for seasoning, but then want protection from the elements before you burn it. 

Maybe make a 4 bay shed like mentioned above and make one of the bays with solid sides for that years dry wood?


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 17, 2014)

i know it probably depends on the area, but in general are wood sheds subject to building code and building permits??


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2014)

Not here if it is under 240 sq ft.


----------



## razerface (Feb 17, 2014)

Hoozie said:


> My current cave of a woodshed has had snow blown in 4', covering the wood pretty well.


that is why I leave mine out. The rain and snow here goes sideways around here,,,so everything gets wet if not inside solid walls,,then the roof keeps the sun from drying it back out,,,so it all stays outside. Bang 2 pieces together and all the snow falls off. Any water on the outside dries quickly without waterlogging the wood when you take it inside.

anyhow,,,if you leave the walls open,,you do not get charged big realestate tax here


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Feb 17, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> i know it probably depends on the area, but in general are wood sheds subject to building code and building permits??


 
yes but i put in my stove without a permit so why stop now!


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 17, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> yes but i put in my stove without a permit so why stop now!



yeah thats all fine and dandy til you get caught.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 17, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> yeah thats all fine and dandy til you get caught.



Gotta watch out for those stove police


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Feb 17, 2014)

Law and Order WSU (wood stove Unit)


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 17, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> Law and Order WSU (wood stove Unit)


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 17, 2014)

begreen said:


> That is the same as my design, each bay holds 3 cords. Our ground is not level so I set it on pier blocks with levelers.



Is that lattice stuff strong enough to pile up against?


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, I got the stout stuff. It's been fine for 5 years now.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 17, 2014)

begreen said:


> Yes, I got the stout stuff. It's been fine for 5 years now.



It looks nice. What thickness is it?


----------



## Mryank9 (Feb 17, 2014)

begreen, is the back of your shed open too? so front and back are open and the sides have the lattice?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 18, 2014)

red oak said:


> What about just putting a roof up without walls?  I have a friend who has done this.  Keeps the rain and snow off but allows wind to pass through.



Most woodsheds around here are like that, or they have only side walls.


----------



## red oak (Feb 18, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Most woodsheds around here are like that, or they have only side walls.



Bigg Redd I would imagine in your climate you would need to keep the wood covered?


----------



## Mikel Ward (Feb 18, 2014)

I made several 8 ft x 8 ft roofs using hot tub pallets which were 7 ft square
Put plywood on them and then a cover
on two I used metal roofing. the other 4 have tarps made from pool covers These have worked out great, were in expensive and with the tractor I can move them to the wood after its stacked.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Feb 18, 2014)

red oak said:


> Bigg Redd I would imagine in your climate you would need to keep the wood covered?




In addition to being in a shed?  No.


----------



## PHD12 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm new to this, but needing to get a shed in place sometime in the next year. Would translucent roof panels on an open shed help compensate for those snow drift or sideways rain scenarios? Theoretically the sun exposure could help dry out the exposed wood that you need to use first.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 18, 2014)

PHD12 said:


> I'm new to this, but needing to get a shed in place sometime in the next year. Would translucent roof panels on an open shed help compensate for those snow drift or sideways rain scenarios? Theoretically the sun exposure could help dry out the exposed wood that you need to use first.



I think just some slatting, or lattice like above would be fine. Wood getting rained on is inconsequential, and will dry in no time at all. The whole stack isnt gonna get soaked through just from some blowing rain

But the clear roof panels is an interesting idea. I know someone on here has a shed that uses those for roofing, it seems like it would indeed allow sun in, and keep moisture put


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (Feb 18, 2014)

I need to start thinking about a wood shed at the new house I am building.


----------



## 1750 (Feb 20, 2014)

begreen said:


> I got them at the local lumber yard but Lowes should be ok


This is what I am looking at doing (thought probably smaller), but wondered about a big wind getting under it.

Do you have anything other than the weight of the piers tying it to the ground?


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 20, 2014)

1750 said:


> This is what I am looking at doing (thought probably smaller), but wondered about a big wind getting under it.
> 
> Do you have anything other than the weight of the piers tying it to the ground?



A shed like that is gonna be pretty heavy on its own, let alone full of wood. Unless you live in tornado country I wouldn't worry too much about wind taking it away. Though to be extra safe it's yet another reason to have slatted sides for air flow. Lets the wood season and keeps the shed from playing sail


----------



## weatherguy (Feb 21, 2014)

Is this an optical illusion? It looks like it's floating


----------



## 1750 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is a chicken coop, but think how nice it might work to let the sun in to your stacks:


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 21, 2014)

I think it's sitting on the forks on one side weatherguy 

Yep I think that clear roofing would be great 1750, might have to try it if I ever build another shed


----------



## Mikel Ward (Feb 21, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> I think it's sitting on the forks on one side weatherguy
> 
> Yep I think that clear roofing would be great 1750, might have to try it if I ever build another shed



After I put the plywood on I used the forks to lift it up to make it easier to put pool cover tarp on.
The tractor saves me so much time and effort I use it whenever I can. 
See other pic below

Home Depo has the clear plastic in 2 types. rounded ridges and rectangular ridges,
Rectangular will hold more snow load but both break if branch falls on it


----------

